# Timbre controlado con PLC



## Carmine (May 21, 2010)

Solo queria saber si me podrian decir si esta idea es "aceptable"
quiero hacer un timbre y que el PLC me controle el tiempo que yo quiera que suene
por ejemplo

que el sonido del timbre dure unos 5 seg y que esto se repita pero cada 1 hora

esto con el fin de marcar el inicio y fin de una clase, ya que ira en un salon de clases este proyecto
O_O

gracias!!


----------



## AcoranTf (May 22, 2010)

Claro que se puede hacer, solo que utilizar un PLC solo para eso es poco eficaz. Lo podrias hacer tambien con un 556, que es un doble temporizador y unos pocos componentes adicionales.
Si al final decides hacerlo con un PLC, te recomiendo el Logo de Siemens o uno similar, ya que este tiene implementado un temporizador semanal y otro anual, ambos te pueden servir para el timbre y apenas requieren programacion, tan solo los parametros de intervalo y duracion, que ademas pueden ir relacionados con el reloj en tiempo real.
Si necesitas muchos ciclos diarios, quizas tengas que utilizar varios temporizadores y enlazarlos todos por medio de una puerta OR.

Saludos.


----------



## Carmine (May 22, 2010)

wow!!!
hasta que alguien me responde, si, lo tengo que hacer con el PLC.
Entonces solo tendria que hacer el circuito del timbre asi solito y luego conectarlo al PLC ya programado con mis tiempos o como esta eso??

lo que pasa es que el PLC me revuelve un poco, y si, si tengo el LOGO
8D

muchas gracias!!!


----------



## AcoranTf (May 23, 2010)

Para conectarlo es tan simple como hacer como que el Logo es el pulsador del timbre, utilizando para ello una de las 4 salidas del Logo, asi de simple y logicamente programar el Logo, para que se "pulse" a las horas que necesites y durante el tiempo que quieras.
He estado simulando el proyecto y se complica un poco, debido a que el temporizador semanal, que es el mas adecuado para este caso, el tiempo minimo de activacion es de 1 minuto y claro no querras tener el timbre sonando todo un minuto. Hay que hacer un sistema que permita el disparo a una hora determinada y dure un minuto, pero al mismo tiempo que corte la salida despues de unos segundos, por ejemplo 6 segundos y garantice que en el proximo minuto no se activara de nuevo, ya que la señal de disparo, la del temporizador semanal aun estara activa por otros 54 segundos. Todo ello se logra con algunos modulos adicionales, pero muy facil. Si quieres el proyecto ya funcionando, escribeme un mensaje privado y me dejas tu correo, para enviartelo.


Saludos.


----------



## jcarlos777 (May 23, 2010)

Por que usar un LOGO si se puede usar un PIC16f8xx con http://www.cq.cx/ladder.pl y tener un PLC practicamente yo use el mismo con el quemador PIPO2 y funciona de maravilla te lo aseguro, tiene un PLC al costo de un pic 10 dolares y mucho mejor que un circuito, puedes ponerle display y botones para configurar tanto el tiempo apagado como el encendido.


----------



## samigoro (May 23, 2010)

hola a todos, @Carmine, ahora subo un programa realizado en logo sc, donde tenemos automatizado el timbre del colegio, fijate si te sirve.
la logica es la siguiente:
 de lunes a viernes
a las 7:00 suena tres veces el timbre para marcar la hora de entrada.
cada 40 minutos suena una vez el timbre para marcar el cambio de hora.
a las 9:40 el timbre suena dos veces,para indicar la hora de salida al receso.
a las 10:00 el timbre suena dos veces,para indicar la hora de entrada del receso
a las 12:00 suena tres veces el timbre para marcar la hora de salida.
a partir de 13:00 se repite la misma secuencia para el turno de la tarde.

jcarlos777 me interesa tu trabajo,estamos queriendo hacer algo pero con pic, ahora estoy mirando el enlace que colocaste, estaria agradecido si me pudieras facilitar alguna informacion sobre tu proyecto.


saludos desde Paraguay.


----------



## Artma (May 23, 2010)

hey acoran, y tu pordrias subir aqui al foro tu proyecto?


----------



## AcoranTf (May 23, 2010)

Vamos a ver si puedo hacerlo.
Tambien me interesaria el del colega samigoro, mas que nada por ver las diferencias y aprender otras formas de hacerlo.

Saludos.

P.D.: Ya vi el proyecto de samigoro y basicamente es la misma filosofia del mio, salvo algunas cosillas que el las hizo de otro modo, para obtener los diferentes "timbrazos" dentro del mismo minuto. De todos modos vi que el modulo B008 no hace ninguna funcion, ya que la leva1 esta repetida con la 3 del B007 y las otras dos no se utilizan.


----------



## Artma (May 23, 2010)

podrias explicar el funcionamiento de tu trabajo?

8D


----------



## Artma (May 24, 2010)

Al timbre no le tendria que poner ningun boton de accion, verdad??
ya que el PLC en esta situacion me estaria sirviendo como muchos botones y automatizados, no?

como va colocado el timbre al PLC?
osea, que es lo que le estaria dando energia al circuito del timbre?


----------



## AcoranTf (May 24, 2010)

A ver te explico como funciona mi proyecto, aunque en los proximos dias, cuando tenga un poco de tiempo, lo voy a modificar para mejorarlo, incluyendo el uso de generadores asincronos de impulsos para obtener varios timbrazos en las horas que considere oportuno. Esto ultimo lo he copiado del proyecto de samigoro. Si quieres dime exactamente el plan que quieres que cumpla el proyecto, o sea, a que horas debe sonar y si quieres distintos tipos de señal o te basta un solo timbrazo en cada momento que deba sonar.
El funcionamiento del mio, tal como lo puse ayer aqui es el siguiente:

Los cuatro temporizadores semanales B001, B002, B004 y B012, tienen cada uno tres "levas" o sea, tres conexiones y desconexiones, que ademas se pueden repetir los dias que uno desee durante la semana, por tanto sirven para dar hasta tres avisos cada uno.
Estan programados para conectarse a las horas en punto, desde las 8 AM hasta las 8 PM, excepto las 2 PM y desconectarse un minuto despues. No tienen un plazo mas pequeño de conexion, por eso y para no escuchar el timbre por todo un minuto, se ha realizado el circuito siguiente.
El bloque B003 es una puerta logica de tipo OR, o sea que cualquiera de sus entradas a nivel alto, ativa su salida, con ello conseguimos que los cuatro temporizadores semanales se comporten como si fuese solo un temporizador, pero con muchas "levas".
A continuacion vemos un circuito formado por los bloques B008, B007, B010 y M1, el cual se comporta asi: El bloque B008 es una puerta AND, para que su salida se active, sus dos entradas deben estar activas, el bloque B007 es un temporizador de 70 segundos a la desconexion, el bloque M1 es solo una interconexion llamada MARCA y el bloque B010 es un inversor logico. Estando en reposo, la entrada de la puerta AND que viene del inversor, esta a nivel alto, o sea activada, si en estas condiciones uno de los temporizadores  semanales se activa, la otra entrada de la puerta AND se pone tambien a nivel alto, con lo que su salida tambien pasa a nivel alto, disparando el temporizador de 70 segundos, B007 y al mismo tiempo poniendo a nivel bajo la entrada de la puerta AND, B008,  que viene del inversor B010, con ello conseguimos que el temporizador de 70 segundos cuente el tiempo, ya que mientras su entrada de disparo este a nivel alto, el tiempo no cuenta. ¿Porque 70 segundos?, pues porque el temporizador semanal estara 60 segundos activo, asi para cuando acabe los 70 segundos del temporizador B007, ya habra acabado antes el minuto del semanal y todo pasara a reposo de nuevo hasta un nuevo ciclo.
Mientras tanto y durante esos 70 segundos, la salida del temporizador de 70 segundos permanece a nivel alto, llegando hasta el siguiente circuito, que es muy similar al anterior, con la salvedad de tener un temporizador adicional. Son los modulos B006 (puerta AND), B005 (temporizador de 6 segundos a la desconexion), M2 (marca), B009 (temporizador de 68 segundos a la desconexion) y B011 (inversor logico). Todo este circuito hace lo siguiente: En reposo la entrada de la puerta AND que viene del inversor, esta a nivel alto, asi que en el momento en que se dispara el temporizador de 70 segundos del circuito anterior, tambien se dispara el de 6 segundos y a traves de la marca M2, tambien se pone en espera el de 68 segundos, con lo que la entrada de la puerta AND B006 se pone a nivel bajo, permitiendo que el temporizador de 6 segundos cuente. El de 6 segundos a su vez activa la salida Q1 del automata, a la cual se conecta el timbre. Por tanto el timbre sonara esos 6 segundos y se desconectara y empezara a contar el de 68 hasta el final del tiempo, al cabo del cual todo volvera al estado inicial de reposo a la espera de otro evento que repita todo el ciclo.

Artma, veo por tu ultimo mensaje que estas muy verde en este tema. Te aconsejo que la preparacion del proyecto, la programacion del automata y la conexion del timbre, la encargues a alguien con conocimientos de electricidad, ya que el automata es caro y podrias estropearlo si lo conectas mal. De todos modos en mi proximo mensaje te pondre un pequeño esquema de conexion y el proyecto midificado.

Saludos.


----------



## Artma (May 24, 2010)

WOW!!!
le entendi muy bien a tu explicacion (5/5)
de verdad muchas gracias ACORAN!

8D


----------



## edbeco (Sep 10, 2011)

Bueno los codigos expuesto anteriormente efectivamente funcionan, pero siempre hay que procurar buscar la simpleza; es decir no complicarnos tanto con los diagramas cuando podemos hacerlo en unos cuantos pasos, en fin eso es lo apasionante de la programación, siempre encontrarás más de una forma de alcanzar el objetivo deseado!

Bueno este diagrama corresponde a 6 alarmas que haran sonar un timbre durante el día, (las horas de las alarmas yo las he colocado arbitrariamente, pero ustedes pueden poner la que gusten) 





Descarguen el archivo:
http://www.mediafire.com/?tnaituk8nbj1fa0


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2011)

Utilizar un PLC paa eso es un desprósito total no tien ni sentido, hay oras formas mucho más ecónomicas de hacer eso, en pocas palabras el collar es más caro que el perro, cuando en el mercado hay sistemas para eso programable y cuestan dos mangos, ni pensarlo siquiera, es un contrasentido total.

Si es para aplicar dentro de un montón de otras cosas que justifiquen el uso del PLC podria ser, si no es caer en lo mismo que los fanáticos de los micro, todo lo queiren hacer con micros, los extreos no son malos son malísimos!!!!!!


----------



## edbeco (Sep 11, 2011)

Claro que no tienes sentido utilizarlo, si la la única labor que tendrá será activar un timbre; ya que esto fácilmente se puede realizar con un circuito de lógica discreta o en otros casos utilizando los microcontroladores; pero en mi caso uso el LOGO! para el control de iluminación de dos plantas en un ambiente industrial, el control de 2 motores para 2 puertas corredizas con sus respectivas medidas de seguridad y el control de un timbre que indique horas en entrada, regrigerio y otras cosas más...

Solo posteé el bloque correspondiente al timbre.

Saludos!


----------



## lopezsoto (Mar 28, 2019)

hola buenas noches tengo una duda y no se si me podrían ayudar el problema es que necesito un timbre de una escuela que este suene solo 5 seg y se apague durante 10 seg y vuelva a encender  como le puedo hacer?con en logo 8


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 28, 2019)

Hola, conoces sobre programación en escalera o bloques?


----------



## lopezsoto (Mar 28, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, conoces sobre programación en escalera o bloques?


si


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 29, 2019)

Bueno, entonces que implementarias cómo lógica. Recuerda que los primeros pasos deben ser tuyos y luego puedes comentar dudas.


----------

